# help me decide who.....



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm going to Lake Powell with my family next month for 5 days. We do this every year, and I absolutely love it. I love boating! I could live on a boat! Powell is probably my favorite place in the world. It is the one vacation I take every year, and I love it... no agenda, no schedule, no errands, off the grid, no work... ahhh sweet perfection! But, see, I generally only have fun the first two days, and then the ache to get home to my dogs sets in. By day 5 I can't wait to get off the water and high tail it home! My family does not like dogs, they don't get it. 

So, I talked to everyone about it, and they've agreed that I can bring one dog. This is a give thing, because its not my boats, and quite frankly, my grandpa's boat probably is worth more than my soul... and my brothers boat, while not being quite the caliber of Grandpa's is his pride and joy. My family is weird. Their boats are like.... any dogs, to them. Anyway, I'm thrilled to be able to take one along. So, heres where I'm at:

The puppies, Braxton, Timber, and Kola are all good to board at my daycare, which is of course free.
The others, Champ, Annie, Zailey, and Mousse are not. I have someone stay at the house and take care of them. I pay per dog. 

Through process of elimination: Champ is too furry, would be full of sand. Annie isn't great with kids. Timber and Kola don't have strong enough recall for a trip like this to be as enjoyable (they're babies!) And Mousse is 150lbs.... lol. I'm down to Braxton and Zailey. 

*Zailey LOVES to swim, Braxton has never been swimming. 
*Zailey costs me money to leave at home, Braxton boards free.
*Zailey is in general higher maintenance than Braxton, so easier on my sitter if I take her.
*Zailey is more active, and would probably take advantage of all the hiking and playing more.
*Zailey barks if she's home too long without anyone here, and I don't want to annoy the neighbors.(she's not a dog that does well crated for extended periods, she gets too bored.) Braxton never barks. 
*Zailey could come into heat any day now, and I trust my sitter, but I would rather me be in control of her at that time. A heat on vacation doesn't sound enjoyable, but that's a sacrifice of having an in tact dog.
*Zailey would have an absolute blast, without a doubt, Braxton would probably just lounge, like he would at home or daycare. 
*Hubby is more attached to Zailey.



*Braxton is half the size, making him easier to get on and off the boat. 
*Braxton requires taking less food.
*Braxton could use the separation from Timber.(they're not littermates but kind of have littermate bonding)
*Braxton could use the exposure and new experience.
*Braxton does not intimidate my nieces and nephews. 
*Braxton doesn't bark, and therefore is less likely to disturb my family.
*Braxton has slightly better recall. 
*I'm more attached to Braxton.

I can't decide!!! I need help! Hubby and I have gone back and forth all week. He says Zailey. I say Braxton. 
I'm literally losing sleep ...hence posting at 3:30am... because the second I decide, the other will do something super cute or sweet and I feel bad and change my mind. Hopefully next year we have our own boat and I can take whoever I damn well please!!

Eta: I'm sure this has a million typos, its going on 4am and I'm using phone to post. I will proof read tomorrow! Lol.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, since it's YOUR family that you are going to see, I would suggest letting your husband take Zailey. If you go see his family, then you get to take your dog. That way it keeps peace in the human family!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Zailey. If she would get more enjoyment out of the trip that would be enough for me. Be nice for her to get 5 days of hiking in!! Those five days would be a good time to better her recall, too!

.. Besides, you don't want to see the look on your family's face as you walk a giant horse sized dog onto the boat? :wink:

My family thinks I am weird (not dog people) and have too many pets (2 cats, 2 dogs).. you're family must be thinking along those lines too LOL.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

chowder said:


> Well, since it's YOUR family that you are going to see, I would suggest letting your husband take Zailey. If you go see his family, then you get to take your dog. That way it keeps peace in the human family!


So same rules apply if hubby likes my family more than his own? LOL.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

PuppyPaws said:


> So same rules apply if hubby likes my family more than his own? LOL.


It always seems to work out that way! How about this, whoever brings a dog has to be the one taking care of all the dogs needs.....feeding, walking, cleaning up after, and watching over it the whole trip. That would solve the problem in my house since I'd be doing it all while hubby socialized. (it works that way with human kids, too).


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Zailey gets my vote. It will help her recover from her "trauma"


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, first off, if it were my Dad, I'd be telling him that it's time to buy himself a bigger boat. Most guys will use any excuse they can to upsize their 'mistress'. Then you could take both dogs!
Now, if that goes down like a ton of bricks, then Zailey also gets my vote. Simply because she already likes the water (a dog on a boat that doesn't like water can be a bit of a pain sometimes), plus she is more active and it sounds like it's going to be an action packed weekend.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Yup, I also say Miss Z!:biggrin:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I pick Zailey.


Because she's MY favorite. :tongue1:

How's that for reasoning?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

It's settled. Miss Zailey will be going to Lake Powell next month for 5 days. I will miss my little Braxton (50lbs is little, right?) but I know he will be in good hands. 
Zailey will have so much fun. 
This is her on her last walk with my dog walker that comes a couple times a week. She took her on a trail that runs right next to a little creek, and Zailey insisted on walking in the water the entire 3 miles. 

















Zailey and her walker.










Lady Timber preferred dry land!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I looooooove her and her coloring so much. Send her to CT for a vacation! 



I'm surprised to hear Annie doesn't like kids. Every boxer i've had & met has been in LOVE with children. Why do you think Annie doesn't really like them?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

meggels said:


> I looooooove her and her coloring so much. Send her to CT for a vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised to hear Annie doesn't like kids. Every boxer i've had & met has been in LOVE with children. Why do you think Annie doesn't really like them?


Oh, no. Annie LOVES kids Unfortunately, she loves them SO much. Any time she is around them, she is so overstimulated, I have to leash her to keep her from jumping all over them, and then she will just sit, and do a suuuper high pitched whiney bark. 
It's something that we work on continually, and she has shown improvement. My sister's kids are terrified of big dogs, but they are also improving. It' just a bad mix... they know she is a jumper, and scream and run, which turns it into one big game for Annie. 
I know that she really should be totally trained by now, she's almost 2, but the jumping is something I have mastered with me and my husband, and most of my family... but this kid thing is TOUGH, especially not having or knowing any good kids to help work on it. 
I was open to bringing her for the sake of working on it for 5 days straight, but my sister asked me to please not, because it would really take away the fun for her kids. 

This quirk of hers makes me feel like a bad dog mom sometimes, but I'm trying SO hard to work with her on it.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

don't go. stay at home with the dogs
or find a place you can vacation with the dogs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think braxton should go, since zailey already has the experience....and whilst boarding braxton would be free, he needs the exposure.

since you've already decided, you could send braxton to me....


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> Oh, no. Annie LOVES kids Unfortunately, she loves them SO much. Any time she is around them, she is so overstimulated, I have to leash her to keep her from jumping all over them, and then she will just sit, and do a suuuper high pitched whiney bark.
> It's something that we work on continually, and she has shown improvement. My sister's kids are terrified of big dogs, but they are also improving. It' just a bad mix... they know she is a jumper, and scream and run, which turns it into one big game for Annie.
> I know that she really should be totally trained by now, she's almost 2, but the jumping is something I have mastered with me and my husband, and most of my family... but this kid thing is TOUGH, especially not having or knowing any good kids to help work on it.
> I was open to bringing her for the sake of working on it for 5 days straight, but my sister asked me to please not, because it would really take away the fun for her kids.
> ...


Oh no, don't feel bad! Every dog has it's quirks, i think. There is no perfect dog. 

I misunderstood your original post and thoguht you meant Annie doesn't LIKE kids, and I was going to say, for boxers, that's unheard of lol!!! I grew up with boxers, and they were seriously such good family dogs. Our second one, Tucker, was the gentlest soul, very special dog. But when my cousin Timmy was little, at one of our outdoor graduation parties, Tucker decided he wanted to be Timmy's new bff so he "chased" Timmy around the yard (more like he just trotted after him like "HEY BE MY FRIEND) while Timmy ran around the yard screaming "HELP MEEEEEE" hahaha. 

Two summers ago Timmy *plus his two siblings that came along the process) decided they were over their fear and loved our current boxer, Cooper. My cousin Carly, who was liek 3 at the time, just kept throwing a ball for him and saying "Go get it, Tooper!" and Cooper would trot, pick it up, and bring it right back to her lol.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd be more than happy to take care of Mousse!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Have you thought about seeing if you can hire a boat for the week?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> Have you thought about seeing if you can hire a boat for the week?


I have. It is incredibly expensive! I have full confidence in the care my dogs will be getting while I'm gone, considering I own the boarding facility the puppies will be at, and the girl house sitting is one of my employees something would be terribly wrong if I didn't! 
I don't leave my dogs often... in fact this is the single vacation I take every year, and it is less than a week long. It's a family tradition... one that I LOVE.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> I have. It is incredibly expensive! I have full confidence in the care my dogs will be getting while I'm gone, considering I own the boarding facility the puppies will be at, and the girl house sitting is one of my employees something would be terribly wrong if I didn't!
> I don't leave my dogs often... in fact this is the single vacation I take every year, and it is less than a week long. It's a family tradition... one that I LOVE.


go have fun.....we take two vacations a year and one is for thanksgiving and the dogs go with us. not sure if that one counts.....

once a year, you're allowed...no, i think required to relax.


----------

